# Slick tricks on fast bows?



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I have been shooting 75gr. trophy ridge mini blasters on my mathews xlr8 (monster) and thinking of switching to a fixed blade... has anyone had problems shooting these heads on such a fast bow? (When I say fast I mean 345fps or faster)

thanks


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

they will do fine, i know of several guys that are shooting them on high f.p.s. crossbows with outstanding results.


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

Why 75 gr? jc.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

What is your total arrow weight and draw weight in order to get 345 fps? That's insane, never heard of a practical hunting rig getting that type of velocity.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

im shooting the slick trick 85 gr.
not as fast as you Jermo, im shooting 322 through the chrono

never had a problem with flight , same as shooting field tips for me


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

why would anyone have a problem shooting a fixed blade ? 

Do you hunt with this rig or target shoot?


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Because with a bow moving so fast. The fixed blades with act like wings if not tuned right. Paper tuning usually fixes this problem.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> Because with a bow moving so fast. The fixed blades with act like wings if not tuned right. Paper tuning usually fixes this problem.


Bigger heads with no vents will sail AND If your heads not tuned to the arrow it will take off the same, yrs back (80-81) I shot unvented Satilites off a slow Golden Eagle, bought new FAST Darton had to change to a vented head cuz I couldn't keep m n a pie plate>>Thunderhead 125 was the answer, I shot them for 25+ yrs, today I shoot 'T Locks'....WW


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

tarpon8it said:


> Why 75 gr? jc.


I went with 75gr. because thats what Donnie at Precision Archery suggested... said they LOVE the 75gr. miniblasters, and have the mounts throughout the shop to prove it.

I have never shot a deer with one, but lost a hog with them last year... kinda just wanting to go to a fixed blade to eliminate mechanical error.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

TooShallow said:


> What is your total arrow weight and draw weight in order to get 345 fps? That's insane, never heard of a practical hunting rig getting that type of velocity.


I forget the arrow weight off hand, but my draw weight is 72lbs and draw length is 28.5in. The bow stock off the shelf was shooting like 355 and once I rigged it out it was shooting @ 340 - 345fps w/ 75gr. field tips...may be slightly slower with expandible broadheads on, but not much.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

calphil said:


> im shooting the slick trick 85 gr.
> not as fast as you Jermo, im shooting 322 through the chrono
> 
> never had a problem with flight , same as shooting field tips for me


You getting good penetration with those 85gr? I wonder if I would have to beef up my arrows to shoot them...


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Swamp Root said:


> You getting good penetration with those 85gr? I wonder if I would have to beef up my arrows to shoot them...


complete pass through on a Axis i shot last year at 34 yards... ran about 20 yards on me... no problems so far

i wanna say my arrows are 400gr.


----------

